# Cooking recommendations - Russia/Finland/Norway/Sweden.



## warlock (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi, I am new here.
Tomorrow I am cooking & I would like to make some kind of stew.
I have been looking on the internet for Russian/Scandinavian stew recipes, but cannot really find any.

Could anyone recommend me a good stew, or any main meal really, from Russia or any Scandinavian country?

I'm not too into seafood, so it must contain a meat such as chicken, beef or pork. If possible.

Thank you in advance for any replies.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Try checking here http://slowtalk.com/eve/ubb.x at the Slow Travel message board. Scroll down to the recipes section. There are people there who've traveled everywhere.

I also suggest using the search button here at Chef Talk. You'll get threads that include the search word or words you type in.

Good luck!

Mezzaluna


----------



## warlock (Jan 24, 2006)

Thank you! I'll give it a go.


----------

